# Old gas furnace, how to light pilot?



## richie894 (4 mo ago)

Hello, rookie question. I bought a house a few months ago. Gas has been off to the furnace as no need for heat as air con been running. Now it is starting to get colder, I am having a hard time figuring out how to light the pilot.

Do I just: turn on gas supply to the furnace, turn the knob backwards to "pilot" and hold down the pilot button? Do I pulse the button? Or is it not electric start and I need to light the gas somewhere while I hold the pilot button in?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## richie894 (4 mo ago)

Disregard, I figured it out.


----------



## John24 (2 mo ago)

How did you do it? I have the same valve.


----------

